# Internet Explorer 6, How to change AOL logo to Windows Logo.



## CareyS (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't quite know how to explain this but I took some screen shots. I wanted to change the Window Title bar in IE6 SP1. I already deleted the registry for Internet Explorer Provided By America Online. But the Logo is still there. I wanna change the AOL logo to the Windows Logo.


----------



## mihir (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL you using IE6.
Eventhough its a small thing but I wasnt able to figure it out.
I thought it would have been pretty easy.


----------



## CareyS (Jul 15, 2010)

I use it on my etower 400id. The one that has Win2K on it. IE6 was the last supported version for Win2K. lol


----------



## CareyS (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 16, 2010)

Try this.

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_remove_the_oem_branding.htm


----------



## CareyS (Jul 16, 2010)

Thansks, I hope that works. (Im at my grandparents right now so im not near that PC) Anywho, I messed up the original HDD (it had Win 98) and i took out the original RAM and HDD and put in the HDD and RAM from a computer with a dead power supply and I think the HDD was wiped and someone installed Win 2K Pro SP1 on it before I baught it. Thanks, I will try it later on today since its 12:35AM. xD


----------



## CareyS (Jul 16, 2010)

It worked!!! Thank you.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 16, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## mihir (Jul 17, 2010)

johnb35 said:


> Try this.
> 
> http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_remove_the_oem_branding.htm



how did you find that.
I mean what did you Google ?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?source...q=how+to+remove+aol+branded+internet+explorer

However, the link I posted was within the cnet forums link on that search page, third one down.


----------

